# Blue Ridge



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I heard from a handler that there were about 20 dogs back for the Qualifying water blind, Saturday, AM.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I just got the callbacks from the Opens 1st series:

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,14,15,17,23,25,29,30,31,33,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,60

if I correct that should be 40 dogs back
________
Angelina jolie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Open callbacks*



Brenda said:


> I just got the callbacks from the Opens 1st series:
> 
> 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,14,15,17,23,25,29,30,31,33,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,60
> 
> if I correct that should be 40 dogs back


Thank you Brenda!

Weekend after weekend, you do a fantastic job of providing info and updates.

With appreciation,

Jeff


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Jeff thanks! I know what its like to be sitting at home waiting to hear how your dog did. Speaking of that I heard that Winner did a good job, she is a nice little doggie!! You are going to have alot of fun with her!! I will continue posting what I know as soon as Kenny calls me.
________
Cb900C


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone herd anything fromthe Q water blind or the Am 1st series?
Thanks 
Katie


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*THANKS*

THANKS SO MUCH BRENDA...IT "IS" HORRIBLE SITTING AT HOME, JUST WAITING, AND HOPING OF COURSE.
JUST WANTED TO LET YOU AND KEN KNOW HOW GRATEFUL WE ALL ARE FOR YOUR KEEPING UP WITH IT ALL......
JEN WALLACE


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the callbacks for the Open going to the waterblind:
1,5,6,9,14,15,23,31,38,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,51,52,53,55,57,58.....total of 22

The Qual callbacks to the last series are:
2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,27,29,31,36,43,44,45,50

Amt. is still doing the first series.....
________
Ford taunus v4 engine


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Brenda! 
I figured the "Q" would have been over several hours ago. They could have a daylight problem if the last series is a long running series. Let's hope not.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The "Q" is over, but I don't have placements. Cell connection was terrible.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1st- #10 Pleasant River Harlequin / John Marshall - Alan Pleasant
2nd - #18 Chavez Lotta Drake / Cal Rumbley
3rd - #43 Kingston's Full of Spice SH Nancy Campbell David Jensen
4th - #23 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp / Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden

Sorry don't have the jams

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!
________
Chrysler patriot


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the Amt. Callbacks after the 1st series:
1,2,4,5,6,7,11,15,16,17,19,20,22,23,25,27,28,33,36,37,39,40,42,44,46,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59

total of 33

They are running a double land blind right now.

In the open they still had like 3 dogs to do the waterblind
________
Yamaha fz750


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the Open callbacks to the last series: 13 dogs
1,5,6,15,31,38,41,43,44,47,52,53,58

I heard that they got thru about half the dogs on the land blind in the Amt.
________
Girlfriend Pic


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Jams for the Q

RJ #3 Fern Cobble's Southern Detour Les Leverimg O/ H Mike Osteen 
Jams:#2 Halyard Noel O Sam and Polly Franklin/H Bruce Koonce;#6 Bush Creek Hi Jinks O/H Robert Dougherty; #7CastlerunChesterof Sweethall O/H David Barrow; #8Oak Valley Adios Amigo O/H Ed Gipson; # Peakbrook's Got the Tricks O Alvin Hatcher/ H Mike Osteen; #11 Woodland's Just Because H Robert Reckart; #14Rollman Surfside Superman O Robert Hodge/H Dave Wilson; #31 Storm's Gentle Swoop O Kyle Plattenburg/H Dave Wilson; #36 #36 Tidewater's Action Jackson MH O/H Jerald Wilks;#45 Nine Mile Ramblin Harley O Ralph Wieland/H Robert Reckart.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amt. callbacks to the waterblind:
1,2,5,7,11,15,16,17,20,22,27,33,36,39,40,42,44,46,52,54,57,58


22 total
________
SWED


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1ST- #1 Lil Mac- Alan Pleasant/ Ronnie Steinback
2nd- #38 CastleRuns the winner-Jeff Stoneman/Linda Down
3rd- #52 CastleRuns Furbys Chance- Jeff Stoneman/Sherry Gregory
4th- #47 FC/AFC CNFC CAFC Comstocks Bodacious-Alan Pleasant/John and Anne Marshall
RJ - #43 FC/AFC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie - Ken Neil
Jams- 58,53,41,15,6,5

Congrats to All !!
________
Chrysler Tevan Specifications


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are some Amt. Results


1st - CJ- John Marshall
2nd - Don't know which dog- Lynne DuBose
3rd - Sorry I dont have??
4th - Vixen - Greg McGee 

Sorry that is all I got...heard they finished up like at 8pm!!

Hope someone else can fill in the holes
________
Chevrolet beauville specifications


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Derby results:

1. Cropper's Tess Pilot Newt Cropper
2. Pozzy's in Cahoots Andrea Meisse
3. Brink's Chocolate Candy Steve Ferguson
4. Holland Cliff's Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher / Mike Osteen (H)

RJ Hay's Abby Pocahontas Hill Bruce Gotwald, Jr./ Kristen Hoffman (H)

Jams: A Shadow of Abe, Alan Pleasant (H); Peakviews Miss Scarlet, Mike Osteen (H); Rebel Ridge Whistlin' Dixie, Jeff Lyons; Firemark's Prayer of Jabez, David Jensen (H)


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats to Andrea and Hooter!!!!


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CONGRAT TO STEVE*

WAY TO GO STEVE.....LET'S GET THOSE CHOCOLATE DOGS UP THE THERE!!!
JEN W
HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON....


----------

